

ZippyKid - The Next Generation of WordPress Hosting - zippykid
http://www.zippykid.com/2012/09/05/introducing-zippykid-the-next-generation-in-stores-now/

======
nroach
Congrats guys! I'm really pleased with the openness about your hardware and
configuration. Not a whole lot of providers who openly disclose (or tout)
their uplink stats and brand of equipment, even when it's good stuff. I need
to visit with you about the hybrid cloud experience since it sounds like
you've been deploying to that for a while now. Any notable hiccups?

~~~
zippykid
lots of hiccups when we first started, which is why it took so long to get
started.

The key is learning how to live within the confines of the system, and how to
leverage it.

------
harper
I spent some time with the ZippyKid team that other day. I was quite impressed
with what they were up to and the technology they were looking at for the
future.

I am glad that they are focusing on support and service. This is a win for the
wordpress hosting world.

~~~
zippykid
Thanks Harper. As you can tell, your ideas about 2-factor are high on our list
already :)

------
geekgurl69
ZippyKid support is the best! Fast and helpful. How refreshing compared to my
dreamhost account, which is impossible to find a human that works there. Maybe
ZippyKid will expand to support Moodle and I can move all my pages!

------
alanweinkrantz
I just become a customer. Their service is terrific!

